
ISP: BitTorrent Traffic Increased After Pirate Bay Blockade - anons2011
http://torrentfreak.com/isp-bittorrent-traffic-increased-after-pirate-bay-blockade-120705/
======
five_star
Maybe the blockade of Pirate Bay has caused much publicity of BitTorrent; that
is why traffic increased.

